# Tandem wheelbases generally 69" to 74"?? Jeepster??



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

I'm trying to build my tandem bike car rack adapter thingie as short as possible, but without excluding use with future bikes.

Looking at Cannondale, Ellsworth and Ventana geometry tables, I see wheelbases ranging from 69 to 74 inches, varying by frame size.

Anybody know the Vicious Jeepster wheelbase? I don't see it published, and wonder if 29"er tandems may be slightly longer.

Any others that fall outside of this 69-74" range?

As is, I ought to have a working range of 60" to 80" wheelbases, so I think I'm pretty well covered. (I've updated my beam length to 85" from the 80" shown in the drawing.)


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Daaaaaamn...

Ok, not a mountain tandem. Not even a tandem. Technically. I suppose.

But I'm pretty sure this falls outside of the "normal" wheelbase range.

(Image from Calhoun Cycles website.)


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Your rack will accomodate that one, right?


----------

